# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  فرستادن دیتا به کابل USB to LPt

## CodeGear_Lover

سلام

من در حال نوشتن یک برنامه جهت هدایت ربوت مین یاب هستم و قرار است برنامه بر روی لپ تاپ سوار شود از آنجایی که لپ تاپ ها معمولا دارای پورت LPT  نیستند، ما یک مبدل USB to LPT خریدیم ولی ویندوز ایکس پی یا 2003 آن را به عنوان LPT2 نمی شناسد بلکه به عنوان یک دستگاه متصل به USB به نام USB Printing Support می شناسد ولی من نمی توانم با این کابل ارتباط بر قرار کنم.لطفا به من در این خصوص کمک کنید .

----------


## iman_s52

من روی یه نمونه سریال به Lan که کار کردم برام یه پورت مجازی می ساخت که با اون مثل یه پورت اصلی اطلاعات روش می فرستادم .
اگه مبدل شما هم همراهش سی دی درایور داشته باشه شاید یه اینجور نرم افزاری داشته باشه ؟؟(البته من روی USB کر نکردم)

----------


## DAMAVAND

> سلام
> 
> من در حال نوشتن یک برنامه جهت هدایت ربوت مین یاب هستم و قرار است برنامه بر روی لپ تاپ سوار شود از آنجایی که لپ تاپ ها معمولا دارای پورت LPT  نیستند، ما یک مبدل USB to LPT خریدیم ولی ویندوز ایکس پی یا 2003 آن را به عنوان LPT2 نمی شناسد بلکه به عنوان یک دستگاه متصل به USB به نام USB Printing Support می شناسد ولی من نمی توانم با این کابل ارتباط بر قرار کنم.لطفا به من در این خصوص کمک کنید .


///////////////////
اگه درایور داره حتما باید اون و نصب کنید!باید توجه کنید ممکن است اونرو به عنوان یه
پورت سریال بشناسه که معمولا همین طوره! وقتی رابط رو وصل کنید یکی به تعداد مودم هاتون 
اضافه میشه و یه پورت سریال رو به اون اختصاص میده
که تویه برنامتون میتونید دیتا رو به اون پورت بفرستید

----------


## CodeGear_Lover

البته من سی دی درایور دارم ولی سی دی درایور برای ایکس پی یا 2003 نیست بلکه درایور برای 98 است. لطفا اگر کسی واقعا با این نوع کابل ها کار کرده است. یک برند خوب از این نوع کابل <و اگر ممکن است محل  خرید آن>به من معرفی کند .

----------


## rahro

سلام 
من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم کسی نیست کمکی بتونه بکنه ؟!!!!

----------


## jafari1

سلام دوستان
آیا نرم افزاری برای هدایت lpt to usb وحود دارد (حهت چاپ برنامه های تحت داس) لطفا معرفی بفرمایید متشکر میشوم

----------


## RESMAILY

dos2usb    dosprn

----------


## sirhamed

salam,
bebakhshid ke laptopam farsi nadare,
man be hameye shoma towsie mikonamke bejaye in ke mobadel ro bekharid ke be driver haye oon cabl mahdood beshid ,
aztarahane electroniketoon bekhahid ke khode chipe mobadel ro estefade konan, na kablesho,
dakhele hameye inha 2 no' chip , bar asase serial ya parallel boodane khorooji estefadeh mishe,
man 2 sal  hast ke ba in chip ha proje haye ziady ro anjam dadam,
mitoonam tazmin konam ke be moshkeli nadare,
hameye etela'at az jomle driver dar site sherkate tolid konande mojoode,
WWW.FTDI.com
movafagh bashid
Hamed ,

----------


## sirhamed

salam,
bebakhshid ke laptopam farsi nadare,
man be hameye shoma towsie mikonamke bejaye in ke mobadel ro bekharid ke be driver haye oon cabl mahdood beshid ,
aztarahane electroniketoon bekhahid ke khode chipe mobadel ro estefade konan, na kablesho,
dakhele hameye inha 2 no' chip , bar asase serial ya parallel boodane khorooji estefadeh mishe,
man 2 sal  hast ke ba in chip ha proje haye ziady ro anjam dadam,
mitoonam tazmin konam ke be moshkeli nadare,
hameye etela'at az jomle driver dar site sherkate tolid konande mojoode,
WWW.FTDI.com
movafagh bashid
Hamed ,

----------


## Valadi

> سلام
> 
> من در حال نوشتن یک برنامه جهت هدایت ربوت مین یاب هستم و قرار است برنامه بر روی لپ تاپ سوار شود از آنجایی که لپ تاپ ها معمولا دارای پورت LPT  نیستند، ما یک مبدل USB to LPT خریدیم ولی ویندوز ایکس پی یا 2003 آن را به عنوان LPT2 نمی شناسد بلکه به عنوان یک دستگاه متصل به USB به نام USB Printing Support می شناسد ولی من نمی توانم با این کابل ارتباط بر قرار کنم.لطفا به من در این خصوص کمک کنید .


با سلام و خسته نباشید کار خیلی جالبی است اما یک پیشنهاد می دم که با بلوتوث (Bluetooth) سیستم دریافت و ارسال سیگنال چنانچه کمک خواستی یک pm بده 

موفق و سربلند باشی

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

> سلام دوستان
> آیا نرم افزاری برای هدایت lpt to usb وحود دارد (حهت چاپ برنامه های تحت داس) لطفا معرفی بفرمایید متشکر میشوم


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=65862

----------


## farar_1

سلام 
شما می تونید برای کارتون از پورت com استفاده کنید و به صورت سریال بفرستید و با  آی سی ttl 74232  به طور موازی ازلاغات رو بفرستید :قلب:

----------


## RASOOLSOBHANI

mibakhshid font farsi nadaram.salam be agaye sirhamed age momkene baram bishtar toizih bedid darbare usb to parallel.Email:rasol760@yahoo.com

----------


## jafari1

سلام 
برنامه ای وجود دارد به نام DosPrn که میتوانید از سایتش دانلود کنید و با آن امکان چاپ اطلاعات برنامه هایی که به پرت lpt  میفرستند را برای چاپگرهای usp  فراهم میکند فارسی هم دارد

----------


## abbas-em

سلام 
من یک بارکد پرینتر argox 1000+ دارم .که دو پرت lpt و com رو ساپرت میکند  .ولی هنگامی که به کیسی که به عنوان سرور تعریف شده متصل می شود . هیچ گونه پرینتی چاپ نمیکند ولی نشان میدهد که اطلاعات مورد نظر چاپ شده است و پرینتر هم چراغی مبنی بر اینکه اطلاعات مورد نظر را چاپ کرده نشان میدهد از تبدیلcom به usbو lpt به usb هم استفاده کردم هیچ نتیجه ای حاصل نشد. لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## sahar_prog

سلام می خواستم درباره ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از طریق USB سیستم با بلوتوث به موبایل و هر بلوتوث دیگر ، مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## benyaminrahimi

> سلام
> 
> من در حال نوشتن یک برنامه جهت هدایت ربوت مین یاب هستم و قرار است برنامه بر روی لپ تاپ سوار شود از آنجایی که لپ تاپ ها معمولا دارای پورت LPT نیستند، ما یک مبدل USB to LPT خریدیم ولی ویندوز ایکس پی یا 2003 آن را به عنوان LPT2 نمی شناسد بلکه به عنوان یک دستگاه متصل به USB به نام USB Printing Support می شناسد ولی من نمی توانم با این کابل ارتباط بر قرار کنم.لطفا به من در این خصوص کمک کنید .


دوست عزیز اگر به جای شما بودم روی پرت com یا usp یا بلوتوث کار می کردم 
ولی بهتره انم بدونید
برای کاربری شما تو این برنامه معمولا تو میدون مین یا مناطق خطر ناک از لپتاپای لوکس استفاده نمی کنن

معمولا از لپ تاپ های نظامی شرکت motorola استفاده میشه که هم جور پرت داره

----------


## benyaminrahimi

> سلام می خواستم درباره ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از طریق USB سیستم با بلوتوث به موبایل و هر بلوتوث دیگر ، مرا راهنمایی کنید


کامپوننتش رو معرفی کردم تو همین انجمن

----------


## benyaminrahimi

> سلام می خواستم درباره ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از طریق USB سیستم با بلوتوث به موبایل و هر بلوتوث دیگر ، مرا راهنمایی کنید


قبلا ابزارش رو تو همین انجمن معرفی کردم

----------


## arashonline

> دوست عزیز اگر به جای شما بودم روی پرت com یا usp یا بلوتوث کار می کردم 
> ولی بهتره انم بدونید
> برای کاربری شما تو این برنامه معمولا تو میدون مین یا مناطق خطر ناک از لپتاپای لوکس استفاده نمی کنن
> 
> معمولا از لپ تاپ های نظامی شرکت motorola استفاده میشه که هم جور پرت داره


درود بر شما
آخه مشکل اینه که ما لپ تاپ نظامی نداریم، منهم این مشکل رو دارم

به همراه این کابل یه cd بود که درایورش هم توش بود، الان ویندوز کابل رو میشناسه ولی نرم افزاری که می خوام ازش استفاده کنم، پورت LPT رو که چک می کنه و نمی تونه پروگرامر رو پیدا کنه خطا می ده، راهی داره که بشه یه پورت LPT مجازی ساخت
راستی اینم آدرس وبلاگی که سازنده ی کابله:
http://mrkelectronic.blogfa.com/

----------


## mosab_vb

آیا این کابلی که استفاده میشه یک پورت lpt ایجاد می کنه؟آیا میشه با برنامه های ویژوال برای این کابلها برنامه نوشت؟ممنون.

----------


## mosab_vb

اگه میشه از این کابلها استفاده کرد من توی آدرس پورت جای 387 چی باید بنویسم؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mosab_vb

کسی تا حالا با این کابلها برنامه ننوشته؟لطفا کمک کنید.

----------


## real2252002

سلام
من مي خوام از طريق بلوتوث شت عدد ledرا روشن كنم البته با برنامه vba چه ماژولي را معرفي مي كنيد

----------

